

Show HN: Dreamlance – A Trusted Platform for Freelance Professionals - deathtrader666
http://dreamlance.io/#

======
alexgaribay
Beautiful website. I love the simplistic yet colorful design. I'm looking
forward to using your service.

Side notes: Your social icon footer is broken. The Twitter icon has the
"Twitter" text next to it. The others have "#" in the <a> as the link. In the
bottom footer, I would suggest linking to your twitter account instead of
saying the user name.

~~~
deathtrader666
Ah yes.. the inevitable broken footer..

Thanks for pointing that out. It should be fixed ASAP.

------
shortsightedsid
I tried to sign up as a Freelancer, but it seems to take in only specific
skills. My focus is on C/C++ and Embedded software.

It's a bit ironic considering the screenshot shows C code but the skills don't
even allow for C to added.

~~~
deathtrader666
Hello there,

This is Rishi, co-Founder at Dreamlance.

I apologize for not having C/C++ & Embedded software in our skills section.
It'll be fixed right away.

In the meantime, please feel free to reach out to me - rishi [at]
dreamlance.io

